# Does anyone write in a journal?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I was thinking of beginning a journal. Just wondering if anyone has done this and found that it helped them figure out what food/stress etc..caused the ibs at the time?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Actually i did keep a diary. A proper one. Everything i wrote in that diary. But when i used to read over them. I used to realise how messed up i seemed. SO i stopped writing in it. Oh well. It is a good dea though if you find the time. I always used to forget.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Not a journal for feelings necessarily, but a journal for what you ate, what you feel like afterwards, what you feel like the next day. What exercise did you do, how did you feel after? That kind of a journal.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I do. Actually I have two. In one I just write down what I ate and at what time. In the other I write down how I am feeling that day and when I slept. If I have a problem (headache, runs, etc), I write down what it was and at what time. At one point, I had a third journal for exercise, it was mostly empty, so I don't do that any more! I find it very helpful. I also have a calendar that I write down what I do each day in. It takes some work to coordinate all the different journals and would probably be easier if I consolidated them all, but it works for me. I can very easily see what I might have done or eaten to cause any problem I might have. Unfortunately, some of the time the cause is not so clear, it just happens!I highly recommend keeping a journal. I learned things I would never have imagined otherwise!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, i do mean both kinds. Actually, i am keeping one for food and stuff right now. But i was writing in one a while ago just for life thing. But it was frightening what i would read over and see!







BUt there you go i guess.


----------

